# PFC200 und RS485



## DerPaul (10 November 2016)

Hallo,


das ist mein erstes Projekt mit Wago und stehe grad irgendwie auf dem Schlauch...


Habe die ganze Zeit im Internet gesucht, aber irgendwie gibt es noch kaum Informationen zur PFC200 (8202) in Verbindung mit Codesys3.5 (ich nutze die 3.5.9.40)


Hier meine Fragen:

-Wo/Wie kann ich die Schnittstelle auf RS485 umstellen? 
-Ich habe versucht alles nach dieser Anleitung zu machen, die allerdings auf Codesys 2.3 basiert und entsprechend nicht alles 1:1 nachvollziehbar ist
-Bei 3:23min klickt der auf "Generate Code" aber die funktion gibt es bei Codesys 3.5 anscheinend nicht...


Kann mir jemand vielleicht erklären, wie ich meinen PFC200 so eingerichtet bekomme, das der über RS485 mit ModBus läuft? Ich habe eigentlich 1:1 das selbe Szenario wie im Video, also ich will über meinen PFC200 mehrere Arduinos ansteuern...

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## MSB (11 November 2016)

Ganz einfach gesprochen, da du natives Codesys verwenden willst, hat Wago damit nur noch im Sinne der Hardware zu tun.
Dir ist hoffentlich klar, das du eine Runtime Lizenz von 3S kaufen musst. 
http://store.codesys.com/codesys-control-for-pfc200-sl.html

Wenn du den Konfigurator aus dem Video haben willst musst du e!Cockpit oder eben Codesys 2.3 mit Wago Targets (kaufen bei Wago) verwenden. 

Du findest zu deiner Konstellation so gut nichts im Internet weil Sie absoluten Exoten Status hat. 
Nichtsdestotrotz kannst du dich auch mal im 3S Forum umschauen, wenn überhaupt sollte da was sinnvolles zu finden sein. 

Mfg
Manuel 
(mobil)


----------



## DerPaul (11 November 2016)

Da aber e!cockpit mit im Moment etwas zu teuer ist, würde ich das gerne ohne machen... 
Die Runtime Lizenz habe ich je schon. Die Steuerung läuft ja schon, ich will jetzt nur gerne das RS485 zum laufen bekommen...

Es muss ja nicht unbedingt so wie im video sein, Hauptsache es läuft...


----------



## Deep Blue (12 November 2016)

Hallo, aus der Hüfte geschossen kann ich mich wage daran erinnern, das man die serielle Schnittstelle im WBM einstellt oder ändert. Ich habe mehrere PFC200 im Einsatz und einer davon kommuniziert mit COM 0 über Modbus mit mehreren Temp./Feuchte-Fühler. Allerdings nutze ich das e!cockpit oder Codesys 2.3.


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerPaul (12 November 2016)

Ja genau, unter 2.3 geht das... Aber mit 3.5 geht das nicht. ICh kann im WBM keinen Port einstellen und unter Modbus steht nur, dass die funktion nur mit e!cockpit geändert werden kann. In CS3.5 kann ich als Port auch nur COM1 oder höher auswählen... Habe jetzt schon die Runtime Lizenz für CS3.5 für PFC200 gekauft - irgendwie muss das doch gehen. 
Kann da vielleicht noch jemand helfen?


----------



## Nixfindus (13 November 2016)

Ist im WBM unter _Administration > Serial Interface _Die Serielle Schnittstelle auch der PLC Runtime zugeordnet?


----------



## HausSPSler (13 November 2016)

Hallo,

wenn mit CODESYS V3 arbeitest, musst du in der SPS-Shell die *serialmode rs485*
ausführen + die SPS dann neu starten, dann ist die die Schnittstelle umkonfiguriert auf RS485 Mode
Grüße


----------



## DerPaul (13 November 2016)

Das hat geklappt. Ist unter CS 3.5 der Com Port denn 1? Ich lese überall immer das der Port für RS485 '0' ist...


----------



## HausSPSler (14 November 2016)

Hallo,
ja, das ist Com1

Grüße


----------

